# Why do the butts go up when being petted?



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Little Guy does this more than Coco, but still I don't understand what it could be. If I pet him along the length of his body, starting at his head and going down his back toward the rear, he will putt his butt up in the air with his tail pointing straight up. I mean up there too, like a plane could hit it :lol: He will lower it slightly when I start over at his head, but by the time I get 1/2 way down his back, he starts hikeing it up again. Is this normal, and if so, what could it mean? Coco does it too, but I don't get to pet on him as much as Littles. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Every cat I've ever seen does it. Sabby did it before his back started bothering him when it was touched. Justin had a funny name for it, but it's probably not appropriate for this forum.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I always thought it was because of the genitalia, but I've recently noticed it seems only females do it. So it could be another reason altogether... :shock: I don't want to go into detail.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Moby doesn't do it?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Both my cats do this and they sure go way up there sometimes. When my bf pets Twinkie (boy) near the tail he sometimes yelps and won't runaway or anything but just keeps yelping. Its weird I know! Im thinking its something that he likes yets hates.....hehe (((=


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

All mines do it every singel one of em lol


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

My cat does the same thing. Its so funny. Ive always thought it was because their back is a little more "ticklish" or sensitive than other parts of their body. My other cat used to be sitting down, then when i would stroke her down towards the tail, she would stand up. She used to do it all the time.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Moby doesn't - weird.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I just figured it was place that cats liked to be scratched, just like under the chin. So when you do scratch there, they push against your hand because they like it so much.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Both my cats do it and they are both males. Magic does it WAY more than Maleke...Magic's butt could probably touch the sky....hahahahha.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

It's only a guess, but maybe they do it simply because they can. I know; it's a weird answer. However, I've petted cats that also push their head harder against your hand as you pet them there. It's as if there trying to increase the pressure with your hand as you pet them. If they had the same tendency as you neared the tail, their back end is quite capable of trying to push against your hand also. It may be that they're enjoying the petting so much, they want even more pressure as you stroke them.

I don't know if I'd say this was even an opinion; since I don't claim to know. It's just a thought.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

All three of my female cats do that, but my male cat doesn't do it. I didn't think it was sexual--I thought that they were just welcoming your petting and attention. :?: (That would probably be the reason that Kitty doesn't do it--he doesn't welcome petting very often.)


----------



## bjohnson (Jan 24, 2004)

my cat does and he is a boy  not neutered yet


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Why do the butts go up..?*

I like your theory, Empath, it sounds quite likely to me
I love it when cats do this, it looks so cute. Jimmy does it, but not when he's in one of his stand-offish moods. Then he'll do the opposite -sort of sink down and melt away from your touch.
That's another reason why I think Empath's theory sounds so good.

seashell


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

all of my cats stick their butts up in the air when you smooth them down (4 females 1 male) screech is weird tho, she loves rough stroking at the lower of her back- i mean normally you run the cat down, in the direction of the fur yes? she LOVES it if you rub ur hand up and down in a small area really fast- like waving, but stroking instead lol she butt goes so high in the air its amazing!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

hey no fair, Z, you just ate my brain


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It's one of those parts on a cat's body that is extra sensitive.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

i think empath is right. my 3 cats put extra pressure on me no matter where i'm petting them. if i'm scratching a chin, they push down with their heads. if i'm scratching the side of a face, they almost topple over if i pull my hand away! same with the butt. i think they like it so much they just can't get enough!


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Mindie does this more than my others. She lives at my cousin's house, so I don't see her much. She gets on her TIPPY-TOES!!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

All of my cats react this way whenever I pet their backs. In particular my oldest cat a red (prob. about 10 yrs old) male, ;(Max) will begin to move his head around and in one particular spot, just before you get to his tail, he will "nurse the air"  Otherwise, they all put their butts up in the air when petted (messaged) on their backs, while standing on their tip toes on their back feet. A cat's erect tail denotes a happy and contented pet, as well as being physically happy.


----------

